# most attractive singer knockout game



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

+2 and -4 any way you want to distribute. one vote per day per member. I picked 6 of each gender to show equality  Try to vote in a gender-neutrally objective way as much as possible :lol:

Justin Timberlake - 10
Rihanna - 10
Justin Beiber - 10
Katy Perry - 10
Adam Levine - 10
J Lo - 10
Jonas Bros (any of them) - 10
Shakira - 10
Ricky Martin - 10
Beyonce - 10
Bruce Springsteen - 10
Carrie Underwood - 10


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

What an odd list! But my man Bruce is here, so I'll play  ~

Justin Timberlake - 10
Rihanna - 10
Justin Beiber - 6 (-4)
Katy Perry - 10
Adam Levine - 10
J Lo - 10
Jonas Bros (any of them) - 10
Shakira - 10
Ricky Martin - 10
Beyonce - 10
Bruce Springsteen - 12 (+2)
Carrie Underwood - 10


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Justin Timberlake - 10
Rihanna - 10
Justin Beiber - 6
Katy Perry - 10
Adam Levine - 10
J Lo - 10
Jonas Bros (any of them) - 10
Shakira - 12 (+2)
Ricky Martin - 10
Beyonce - 10
Bruce Springsteen - 8 (-4)
Carrie Underwood - 10


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

^^^


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

laurie said:


> ^^^


I just removed from the guy with the highest point at the moment.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Justin Timberlake - 10
Rihanna - 10
Justin Beiber - 6
Katy Perry - 12 (+2)
Adam Levine - 10
J Lo - 10
Jonas Bros (any of them) - 10
Shakira - 12 
Ricky Martin - 10
Beyonce - 10
Bruce Springsteen - 8 
Carrie Underwood - 6 (-4)


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Justin Timberlake - 8 (-2)
Rihanna - 8 (-2)
Justin Beiber - 6
Katy Perry - 12
Adam Levine - 10
J Lo - 12 (+2)
Jonas Bros (any of them) - 10
Shakira - 12 
Ricky Martin - 10
Beyonce - 10
Bruce Springsteen - 8 
Carrie Underwood - 6


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Justin Timberlake - 8
Rihanna - 8
Justin Beiber - 6
Katy Perry - 12
Adam Levine - 6 (-4)
J Lo - 12
Jonas Bros (any of them) - 10
Shakira - 14 (+2)
Ricky Martin - 10
Beyonce - 10
Bruce Springsteen - 8
Carrie Underwood - 6


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Justin Timberlake - 8
Rihanna - 8
Justin Beiber - 6
Katy Perry - 14 (+2)
Adam Levine - 6 
J Lo - 12
Jonas Bros (any of them) - 10
Shakira - 14 
Ricky Martin - 10
Beyonce - 10
Bruce Springsteen - 8
Carrie Underwood - 2 (-4)


----------



## YTS (Oct 22, 2017)

Justin Timberlake - 8
Rihanna - 8
Justin Beiber - 6
Katy Perry - 14
Adam Levine - 6 
J Lo - 12
Jonas Bros (any of them) - 6 (-4)
Shakira - 14 
Ricky Martin - 10
Beyonce - 10
Bruce Springsteen - 8
Carrie Underwood - 4 (+2)


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

Justin Timberlake - 8
Rihanna - 8
Justin Beiber - 2 (-4)
Katy Perry - 14
Adam Levine - 6 
J Lo - 13 (+1)
Jonas Bros (any of them) - 6 
Shakira - 15 (+1) 
Ricky Martin - 10
Beyonce - 10
Bruce Springsteen - 8
Carrie Underwood - 4


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Justin Timberlake - 6 (-2)
Rihanna - 8
Justin Beiber - out (-2)
Katy Perry - 15 (+1)
Adam Levine - 6 
J Lo - 14 (+1)
Jonas Bros (any of them) - 6 
Shakira - 15
Ricky Martin - 10
Beyonce - 10
Bruce Springsteen - 8
Carrie Underwood - 4


----------



## WaterRat (May 19, 2015)

Justin Timberlake - 6
Rihanna - 8
Katy Perry - 11 (-4)
Adam Levine - 6 
J Lo - 14
Jonas Bros (any of them) - 6 
Shakira - 15
Ricky Martin - 10
Beyonce - 10
Bruce Springsteen - 8
Carrie Underwood - 6 (+2)


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Who are these people?


----------



## WaterRat (May 19, 2015)

Casebearer said:


> Who are these people?


Here's the smart one...


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Is she a robot on a learning curve? Roasted robot? (I hate the speaking voice on this robot though, they should improve it.)

I love astrophysics by the way. And Neil deGrasse Tyson has done a great job in the television series Cosmos: A Spacetime Odyssey. I just love it. Ranks amongst the best television in that genre ever, together with the BBC Nature documentaries.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Casebearer said:


> I love astrophysics by the way. And Neil deGrasse Tyson has done a great job in the television series Cosmos: A Spacetime Odyssey. I just love it. Ranks amongst the best television in that genre ever, together with the BBC Nature documentaries.


I thought that particular show was pretty awful with its annoying cartoons and condescending presentation, as if the audience is a bunch of stupid kids. I strongly prefer and recommend the show How The Universe Works, currently at 5 seasons and another one is coming up soon.

On topic: purely based on her looks and curvy body, Beyonce is my type of woman.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2017)

DeepR said:


> I thought that particular show was pretty awful with its annoying cartoons and condescending presentation, as if the audience is a bunch of stupid kids. I strongly prefer and recommend the show How The Universe Works, currently at 5 seasons and another one is coming up soon.


 In the future, please try to be a little less condescending in your own presentations.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

DeepR said:


> I thought that particular show was pretty awful with its annoying cartoons and condescending presentation, as if the audience is a bunch of stupid kids. I strongly prefer and recommend the show How The Universe Works, currently at 5 seasons and another one is coming up soon.
> 
> On topic: purely based on her looks and curvy body, Beyonce is my type of woman.


I can see what you mean and why it would annoy you personally. It didn't annoy me because of the great way the series presents and popularizes astrophysics. I just skipped those parts.


----------

